# Internal Login Failure



## potobenka (Mar 1, 2010)

I guess that sums it up. I got the error when testing Dovecot using telnet. The log doesn't to tell anything. Google doesn't seem to know. Any help pls...

Thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 1, 2010)

What's in the logfiles (/var/log/messages and maybe /var/log/maillog)? Dovecot usually talks to the local password database, unless you set different options.


----------



## potobenka (Mar 2, 2010)

```
pop3-login: Internal login failure (auth failed, 1 attempts): user:<username>, method=PLAIN, rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
```

that's what I get from /var/log/maillog.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 2, 2010)

Are you sure you have Dovecot actually running on port 110? The error message is not one of Dovecot's that I recognise. The usual message for a failed POP3 login on Dovecot would be something like this:


```
Mar  2 13:39:20 box dovecot: pop3-login: Aborted login (auth failed, 1 attempts): user=<some_user>, method=PLAIN, rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
```

What is the output of [cmd=]$ sockstat -l4p 110[/cmd]?

Also try this:


```
$ [CMD=""]telnet 127.0.0.1 110[/CMD]
Trying 127.0.0.1...
Connected to localhost.
Escape character is '^]'.
+OK Dovecot ready.
[CMD=""]user some_user[/CMD]
+OK
[CMD=""]user some_pass[/CMD]
+OK
[CMD=""]quit[/CMD]
+OK Logging out
Connection closed by foreign host.
```

The grey parts are the commands you type yourself. Use existing user and pass, of course (and don't post those here )


----------

